# My new t-shirt!!!



## littleblacktutu (Feb 2, 2010)

I found this today at ross for 6.99. I couldnt pass it up!! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahh! I need that shirt!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it!!! I need to go and get one


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I love it! What section was it in?


----------



## littleblacktutu (Feb 2, 2010)

juniors..they had some other hilarious t-****s too..like with a cartoon alarm clock that said "hit me baby one more time"..thats the only one i remember..It was also the only one i could find..


----------



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is too cute! I love it!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, I love it! It's funny, too, I'll try and get it this weekend! Thanks for the heads up


----------

